# THE Definitive Glock Picture Thread



## Shipwreck

Post your Glock pics here to show off 

(By putting them here, it makes it easier for new members to find pics of something if they are interested in a certain model)

I'll start off... Please continue it


----------



## reflection01

Wheewww, busy tonight posting all these pics everywhere, kkkkk 



















They are great shooting guns!!!!! Especially the G20 - 10mm rocks!!!

Regards,


----------



## Charlie

Oh boy, oh boy, another 10mm guy. Double welcome to the forum. I guess I'm the only other 10mm person here. :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082


----------



## reflection01

Charlie said:


> Oh boy, oh boy, another 10mm guy. Double welcome to the forum. I guess I'm the only other 10mm person here. :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082


I LOVE the 10MM - if the Nighthawk Custom offered one, i would have bought both 1911s in 10mm and 45ACP!!!!! Simply put, you have to shoot one to appreciate it's power - the one and only readily available (and affordable) full house 357 mags of the auto loaders


----------



## Charlie

10 is in. Master blaster! :smt068 :smt068 :smt068


----------



## reflection01

Charlie said:


> 10 is in. Master blaster! :smt068 :smt068 :smt068


you know it!!!!!!!! 10s RULE


----------



## Bob Wright

*Customizing...............*

Have any of you considered doing anything to enhance the appearance of those pistols?

I think Home Depot carries a spray paint.........................


----------



## Shipwreck

Bob Wright said:


> Have any of you considered doing anything to enhance the appearance of those pistols?
> 
> I think Home Depot carries a spray paint.........................


I wanted one in OD Green, but couldn't find a Glock 34 w/ the green frame until about 2 months after I bought mine.

I shot mine for the first time since Feb last Fri - it is a good gun. Trigger is kinda spongy, but it is very accurate. And, the finish on the slide is the most durable I have ever seen already put onto a new gun.


----------



## Charlie

Shipwreck said:


> I wanted one in OD Green, but couldn't find a Glock 34 w/ the green frame until about 2 months after I bought mine.
> 
> I shot mine for the first time since Feb last Fri - it is a good gun. Trigger is kinda spongy, but it is very accurate. And, the finish on the slide is the most durable I have ever seen already put onto a new gun.


No appearance changes necessary.....it's "enhanced" by it's accuracy and power. Doesn't sound like you would be happy with one Bob, I would advise you not to buy one.


----------



## RONNIE J

*One of my favorite's*

G24 CASPIAN SS custom

RJ


----------



## hberttmank

I had no idea when I bought this gun that I would like it this much. My first Glock, a 34.


----------



## ButchG17

Here's my first Glock, bought it new in the spring of 1986, serial number prefix 'AP'.










And are my newest one's....


----------



## Shipwreck

ButchG17 said:


>


What's the story behind this one?  Is it a training gun?


----------



## ButchG17

Yup, that's the *P*ractice Glock. It's intended for classroom and 'hands on' training with a Glock that functions exactly like a 'live' Glock, but is completely safe.....it won't fire any kind of live ammo.

Unfortunately it's not available to the general public, I got lucky and got it before I retired.


----------



## WIG19

I finally realized there's a pic I haven't seen yet Butch. How about a comparison between that 'movie' Glock you've got and a real one? _That_ would be worth archiving. :mrgreen:

Anyway, here's my 34 Unlimited toy (the magwell now has a dark gray Park'd appearance done with some left over Duracoat).









:smt1099


----------



## RONNIE J

*Another Glock Play Toy*

G23 CASPIAN STAINLESS SLIDE MATCH HYBRID BARREL









RJ


----------



## john doe.

Here's mine.


----------



## Charlie

tnoisaw said:


> Here's mine.


Nice gun, what kind of rear sight is that? One thing 'bout Glocks, if you like one, you probably like them all.


----------



## john doe.

It's the original sight. I've have not made any modifications on my G23.


----------



## ButchG17

tnoisaw said:


> It's the original sight. I've have not made any modifications on my G23.


Yup, that's the original adjustable rear sight that Glock used to ship on their guns.

Here's another view with both the old style and the new style adjustable sights.









If you carry this gun for serious use, you really should replace that rear sight with a fixed one. It is quite fragile, any kind of a bump and it is very likely to break.

:smt1099


----------



## john doe.

ButchG17 said:


> Yup, that's the original adjustable rear sight that Glock used to ship on their guns.
> 
> Here's another view with both the old style and the new style adjustable sights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you carry this gun for serious use, you really should replace that rear sight with a fixed one. It is quite fragile, any kind of a bump and it is very likely to break.
> 
> :smt1099


That will be the first thing I do is putting on a new sight. I think I want a smaller gun for carry though since I'm not a big guy. I'm not sure what yet. Looking at Kel-Tec or Kahr.


----------



## Shipwreck

I had never seen the older Glock adj sights. My Glock 34 has the newer one. And, the Glock 17 I once owned and bought in 1993 had the standard fixed sight.


----------



## zipgraver

Well I've seen em all and you guys ain't seen nuthin' yet. I've seen red ones, powder blue ones, pink, green, yellow and a lot of silver ones. On them I've engraved butterflies, flames, guitar stuff, flowers, Peanuts gang, Superman, Capt America, the Punisher, doggies, cats, spiders, vines, crosses, stars of David, helicopters, jet planes, ARs, flags, nudes, boxers, poetry etc.  Everything! But the one thing that holds them all together is how damn good the Glock pistol really is.

Here's my G21 -the Bullwinkle Glock


----------



## Guest

*Very nice Zip*



zipgraver said:


> Well I've seen em all and you guys ain't seen nuthin' yet. I've seen red ones, powder blue ones, pink, green, yellow and a lot of silver ones. On them I've engraved butterflies, flames, guitar stuff, flowers, Peanuts gang, Superman, Capt America, the Punisher, doggies, cats, spiders, vines, crosses, stars of David, helicopters, jet planes, ARs, flags, nudes, boxers, poetry etc.  Everything! But the one thing that holds them all together is how damn good the Glock pistol really is.
> 
> Here's my G21 -the Bullwinkle Glock


*I really like your work...may just have to have an XD engraved...something simple...something commemorating the Naval Special Warfare Group with a Trident qualification badge.:smt1099 *


----------



## john doe.

zipgraver said:


> Well I've seen em all and you guys ain't seen nuthin' yet. I've seen red ones, powder blue ones, pink, green, yellow and a lot of silver ones. On them I've engraved butterflies, flames, guitar stuff, flowers, Peanuts gang, Superman, Capt America, the Punisher, doggies, cats, spiders, vines, crosses, stars of David, helicopters, jet planes, ARs, flags, nudes, boxers, poetry etc.  Everything! But the one thing that holds them all together is how damn good the Glock pistol really is.
> 
> Here's my G21 -the Bullwinkle Glock


Nice work! I booked mark your site for future references.


----------



## zipgraver

Dustoff '68 said:


> *I really like your work...may just have to have an XD engraved...something simple...something commemorating the Naval Special Warfare Group with a Trident qualification badge.:smt1099 *


Well thank you very much and whatever you need just let me know.


----------



## zipgraver

tnoisaw said:


> Nice work! I booked mark your site for future references.


Thank you very much!

I know this isn't a Glock but it is a well worn Rem 7400 that needed a little TLC. It is now ready for Duracoat.


----------



## Richard

G17:








G19:








G21:








G23:








G27:








G30:









Regards,

Richard


----------



## zipgraver

Dustoff '68 said:


> *I really like your work...may just have to have an XD engraved...something simple...something commemorating the Naval Special Warfare Group with a Trident qualification badge.:smt1099 *


I'll have to look up Naval Special Warfare Group.. I htink there is a unit in Hawthorne, NV:smt1099


----------



## WTC

G19 with grip reduction and 360deg. Cocking serrations and nose contour. Thanks for looking...............Gary
www.wendelltacticalconcepts.com


----------



## DJ Niner

From left: G34 9mm, old-style 19-shot +2 mag, Meprolight night sights; G1917 9mm (G17 with frame shortened to G19 length), old-style 17-shot +2 mag, Mep NS; G32C .357 SIG caliber, standard 13 shot mag, Meps again; and G26 9mm, stock 10-shot mag, Meps.


----------



## Shipwreck

DJ Niner said:


> From left: G34 9mm, old-style 19-shot +2 mag, Meprolight night sights; G1917 9mm (G17 with frame shortened to G19 length), old-style 17-shot +2 mag, Mep NS; G32C .357 SIG caliber, standard 13 shot mag, Meps again; and G26 9mm, stock 10-shot mag, Meps.


I'm sensing a theme here


----------



## DJ Niner

Very observant of you. ;-) :mrgreen:

Several themes, actually; early gen 3 Glocks, lotsa smaller/faster bullets, and Meps to help guide them. :smt071


----------



## Hoguemeister

I can't take credit for these pictures but they are great shots of a G26 at it's finest!

Can anyone tell me how to show the pictures without having to click on each one individually?

Hoguemeister


----------



## reconNinja

left bracket ([) IMG right bracket (]) http://yoursite.com/yourpic.jpg [ /img ]

without the spaces and parentheses and stuff.


----------



## Shipwreck

Always check the "How To" section on the site 

Here is a link that explains how to post pics  - Its actually pretty easy

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=2475


----------



## martial_field

Glocks are beautiful in their blocky ugliness. They are the opposite of flashy firearms that when purchased, put a smile on the face of a gunsmith. With the tenifer finish and the polymer frame, stainless steel isn't necessary to ward off corrosion. For the money spent (on not only the gun but also the mags and parts), considering their reliability, accuracy, durability, corrosion resistance, ease of cleaning and disassembly and great feel, Glocks are my choice of gun for both competitive shooting and self-defense. While I own metal handguns as well, I say three cheers for Tactical Tupperware!


----------



## zipgraver

martial_field said:


> Glocks are beautiful in their blocky ugliness. They are the opposite of flashy firearms that when purchased, put a smile on the face of a gunsmith.


But that blocky ugliness sure makes a nice pallette for an engraver...HEHE!:mrgreen:


----------



## zipgraver

Well here's my latest project on a pair of consecutively numbered Glock 21s. Duracoat then engraved.

Top- How I got them
2nd- After sand blast
3rd- After Duracoat
4th- Engraved
5th- Engraving up close


----------



## Shipwreck

Nice job 

:smt023 :smt023 :smt023


----------



## cannibal0

*mine*









:supz: :supz: :supz: :supz: :supz:


----------



## Shipwreck

Nice pic. What are those coins?


----------



## cannibal0

*coins in the picture*

these coin are some of my winnings at the Silverton in Las Vegas Nv. They are limited edition ten dollar gaming tokens.


----------



## Shipwreck

Oh, ok


----------



## ffcracker

Here are pictures of mine (In no order what so ever).


----------



## john doe.

ffcracker- You either have on hell of a wife or are single. Nice collection!


----------



## ffcracker

tnoisaw said:


> ffcracker- You either have on hell of a wife or are single. Nice collection!


:mrgreen: How could you tell? Single.


----------



## DJ Niner

Tryin' to get artsy...


----------



## Glockamania®

*Glock 35*


----------



## VTDefender

It's all about the G35


----------



## HotRod9mm

A few of mine
G35








G21








G20








G17L








G17








G22S








G19








G24 & G32C








G37 & G38


----------



## PP914

WTC,
Nice piece

Zipgraver,
Is the Duracoat similar (in appearence/color ONLY) to the Glock finish? Nice job BTW.

HotRod,
Nice pix.


----------



## Glockamania®

*Just took these last night. Pics for the new year.*

G35


----------



## Spartan

Brand-spankin-new 31C.


----------



## Guest

Holy shit that's sexy, but what's up with the PMC ammo?


----------



## fattsgalore




----------



## Lawnman380

My 34:smt023


----------



## ORYGUN

*G-23*

Here is my rig...


----------



## LAK Supply

Guess I have to throw a couple of mine up here; both 10mm. The OD one's mine, and the black one was my wife's Christmas present this last year (guess what sick individual got that for her!). They are the only "pair" I own. She shoots hers like a champ, BTW! :mrgreen:


----------



## a1huntingsupply

My Glock 22


----------



## Spartan

Spartan said:


> Brand-spankin-new 31C.


Same G31C, just not so brand-spankin-new anymore.:smt033


----------



## JimmySays

[/URL][/IMG]
Here are my current Glocks G35, G21 W/400 CorBon barrel and 2 port comp,G22 w/CQB Standoff, and last but not least my trusty G34. I have my original G21 barrel and have a G31 357 sig barrel for my G22, also have rifled barrel for shooting lead through my G22.


----------



## DDrag50

I built this G21 for shooting Bullseye. It gets the job done I guess.

Bo-Mar target sights
Storm Lake barrel 
11lb recoil spring
Lite trigger spring
And lots of polishing inside


----------



## 9mm&a3piecesuit

ffcracker said:


> Here are pictures of mine (In no order what so ever).


does the glock 34 have a three round burst


----------



## 9mm&a3piecesuit

http://www.finnrappel.fi/Glock17.jpg


----------



## billt

Glock 21 with Trijicon Night Sights and a few extra mags. Bill T.


----------



## Kayback

My Glock 26. Poor baby doesn't live like this, this was a special dress up for a night shoot.

I got the Surefire mount and torch cheap when I picked up my new E2D. Didn't have a grip switch, but the finger switch worked ok.

She's sporting her 19 round spare mag. I carry her with 12 +1










KBK


----------



## ki4dmh

I feel kinda ashamed to post a picture of my G-21 considering the level of custom work I see on some of the Glocks in this thread, but here goes.








Scott


----------



## Glockamania®

*New G23 in OD Green*

Here she is:



























With the G35...in OD Green also.


----------



## spyderdude

My Glock 19










G23 coming next week, I can't wait!:mrgreen:


----------



## spyderdude

I now own two Glocks, G19 and G23!


----------



## billt

ki4dmh said:


> I feel kinda ashamed to post a picture of my G-21 considering the level of custom work I see on some of the Glocks in this thread, but here goes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scott


Scott,

Is that a Shadow 7 Bianchi Holster you have there for your G-21?? Bill T.


----------



## Zaakir*Abdullah




----------



## Glockamania®

*Some more...G35*










Me shooting it...


----------



## eurocopter

*Glock Wallpaper 1920 X 1080*

G'day from down under,
Here is a 1920 X 1080 wallpaper I made up it shows the Glock 34, 17, 19 and 26.
Great for Playstation 3 background or wide screen PC.
As it is a large file I can only display a thumbnail, click on the link below for full size image.

Enjoy








http://www.hotlinkfiles.com/view/full/1163740_jhztd


----------



## rvl8

new glock 26


----------



## Ram Rod




----------



## Z1232K

ButchG17 said:


> Here's my first Glock, bought it new in the spring of 1986, serial number prefix 'AP'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And are my newest one's....


Gotta _LOVE_ the OD!!!


----------



## Zaakir*Abdullah

> Here's my first Glock, bought it new in the spring of 1986, serial number prefix 'AP'.
> 
> And are my newest one's....


Wow, your heavily invested into a risky round. I haven't even seen any 45GAP ammo in months.


----------



## Concept

My pea shooter


----------



## rvl8

Zaakir*Abdullah said:


> Wow, your heavily invested into a risky round. I haven't even seen any 45GAP ammo in months.


I've never seen a single box, anywhere.

what is .45 GAP exactly, anyway?


----------



## Baldy

I only got the one M-19 but I like it so I dressed it up in Gator hide.:smt028


----------



## billt

rvl8 said:


> I've never seen a single box, anywhere.
> 
> what is .45 GAP exactly, anyway?


It is the .45 Glock Automatic Pistol round. Basically a shortened .45 ACP that runs at higher pressure to make up the difference. It's a solution to a non existent problem, and is dieing on the vine. Bill T.


----------



## Rhino

the glock's a great weapon and all, but i just don't like how squared the slide is.


----------



## Playboy Penguin

*Here are my two Glocks.*

A G33 and a G29.


----------



## spyderdude

Last year I bought my first Glock, the G19. A couple months ago, I picked up a G26, and last week I bought a G17. These things really do multiply!


----------



## Charlie

My latest acquisition. My little hide-out, all weather, big bore.


----------



## jdonovannavy

wow definately some nice looking glocks in here


----------



## js27mw11

Great pictures Playboy.

My poor quality offering:


----------



## Thallas

With hardly no sighting in at all, I am very impressed with my Glock17. Its the best pistol I have ever had. Just waiting on my CPL to come in so I can carry.


----------



## BeefyBeefo

I'll bite. :smt033



-Jeff-


----------



## lostsoul

Bob Wright said:


> Have any of you considered doing anything to enhance the appearance of those pistols?
> 
> I think Home Depot carries a spray paint.........................


You mean like crouchless panties,false eyelashes and black pumps,?
of course I have ( silly ) !


----------



## TcRoc




----------



## jeb21

Those have to be, without any doubt, the ugliest collection of guns I have ever seen. Just brown bag them and send them to me and I will dispose of them for you


----------



## not_possible

here's a lil layout i did with my g29 and beretta 92.


----------



## hi im drummer03

What finger extension is that on the 29?
Which extension is on the 39 as well?


----------



## Playboy Penguin

Pearce grip extensions.


----------



## mike#9

Man o' man.....this is a lot of dirty, seductive, and very sensual Glock porn!!!

I feel like I should be going to church after all this!!


----------



## mplecha

that looks really good. I like it!


----------



## TcRoc




----------



## MavsX

Is it possible to request someone to post a picture of a G22 and a G23 side by side for comparison ???

So far I've narrowed what i want down to those two guns, i guess the next step is seeing them in person..

thanks


----------



## MavsX

No need to post pics. I got a Glock 22 today!


----------



## not_possible

a new pic of the g29, didn't want my barrel too blingy and i think it turned out good with matte look...


----------



## slodsm

This was not intentional or staged, just kinda happened this way. I keep my Glock 23 in my glove box of my car and last night I sold a motorcycle for cash to a friend in Dallas. Today I was going to the bank to deposit it, opened the glove box and this made me laugh so had I had to take a picture of it.










And a "normal" picture.


----------



## Rounder1106




----------



## jeffreybehr

My 2 look rather plain by comparison, but here they are. The 35 I bought new and it's turned into my practical-pistol gun, while the 23 is used and with laser and is my carry gun (at home now, always when my CCWP arrives).


----------



## kevinsmith1

*My G19*

I have been reading alot lately on everyones opinion about the Glock 19. I decided to pick one up. Can't wait to go shoot!


----------



## DjAj

Very nice glock pics, too bad some of the earlier likes are broken.


----------



## Seph

My 17c that I bought off my uncle. He added the grey grips.


----------



## DEVILDOG24

charlie said:


> oh boy, oh boy, another 10mm guy. Double welcome to the forum. I guess i'm the only other 10mm person here. :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082


no your not, l am a 10mm fan myself. I have a couple of glocks in 10mm. Ideal caliber, just like the 3006 is in rifles.


----------



## DEVILDOG24

Where did you get that mag extension for that 29?


----------



## FatRotty

*My first Glock*

Glock 27


----------



## scotty5964

pertty picks


----------



## dkgreyf150

keep the pics comin


----------



## beretta-neo




----------



## gb6491

G27 - my daily carry








G30









BTW- beretta-neo, that's an excellent photo! 
Regards,
Greg


----------



## KS Trekker

Nice!


----------



## Steve S

Here is my new Glock 17:


----------



## jimmy

my glock 17..bought it about 2 months ago and I already have 1200 rds thru it.. I love it.


----------



## Capt Rick

I thought I would give you a laugh......Its a model 21 (.45)


----------



## TerryGecko

My first Glock! Woohoo!


----------



## JeanClaudeSegal

Hi Everyone...Here is my lil collection..My Glock 21sf with a 50cal GI Conversion...Glock 29 with Crimson Trace Grips..Ruger Alaskan Snub Nose 2inch 454 Magnum....










http://www.ar-15.com/o.php?i=RVpfTYsYvJ71X3yK


----------



## Rys2k8Altima

My new Toy


----------



## Dragonsblood

*Glock Finish*



DJ Niner said:


> From left: G34 9mm, old-style 19-shot +2 mag, Meprolight night sights; G1917 9mm (G17 with frame shortened to G19 length), old-style 17-shot +2 mag, Mep NS; G32C .357 SIG caliber, standard 13 shot mag, Meps again; and G26 9mm, stock 10-shot mag, Meps.


What finish is this and where can I get it?


----------



## gunluver

My G19


----------



## mrwizardly

My new Glock 34, new KKM barrel on the way.


----------



## MonsterB

yowza, now thats a long Glock....Very nice, let us know how it shoots


----------



## group17




----------



## camaro*73

My Glock 22


----------



## group17




----------



## mrwizardly

That's a nice looking G22, and the light(I assume) looks good too. Just wondered the make/model of the accessory. Is it more for show, or do you think you would ever use it in a SD situation?
thanks MW


----------



## austin88

just got it today thought i would share it with you. forgot to throw in here it's a 26. i'm hoping to get the pinky extension soon here if i can find one. no body has them in stock around here.


----------



## Shep

An early Glock 20 10mm.


----------



## MacA

Here's a couple of pictures of my G21 gen 3. Love this gun!!!:smt023


----------



## MacA

Just added another Glock to the "arsenal"! Picked up a G30 in OD. Love it already and haven't even shot it. Here are a few pics after getting it home...


----------



## zero7one




----------



## DJ Niner

My new-to-me, 1st generation, Glock model 17L 9mm, with the optional ported barrel, manufactured in 1988:


----------



## DJ Niner

Finally finished my "Glock 9mm factory barrel length and porting options" collection. All are 3rd Generation except for the G17L at far right, which is a 1st Gen (only time the factory offered this model with the optional porting):


----------



## jfmartin25

austin88 said:


> just got it today thought i would share it with you. forgot to throw in here it's a 26. i'm hoping to get the pinky extension soon here if i can find one. no body has them in stock around here.


I think you put the wrong pistol in the picture...that looks like a Taurus millenium, not a Glock?


----------



## trob_205

any got pics of there glocks stippling job


----------



## Swing Fixer

Just picked this up this week as my carry gun....Glock 27. I'm just getting into carrying as I just got my TX CHL. Bought it brand new from a guy who trades/upgrades various handguns. Came with the mag extentions (x2), extended slide stop lever, extended slide lock, 3.5 pound connector (still need to install this), and the custom slide cover plate. Love it so far!


----------



## JLazyH

*Like it or Hate it*

























G 26 Everyday carry and a ball to shoot.


----------



## DJ Niner

Like it! Mean-looking little thang.


----------



## Peaches

I have to show off too. Here is my Glock 23. It is my favorite and I have had quite a few.


----------



## Q56_Monster

New member here along with my new Gen3 G19:mrgreen:


----------



## Cat

GPI Is all about custom work on pistol. Just look at his work. He done work for me many times.

GPI Custom Gunworks Home

:mrgreen:


----------



## trob_205

here are some of my glocks and some glocks i have done..
























































Custom Stipple Work - schupbachs' Photos | SmugMug


----------



## bymorris

This isn't my Glock but I found this on the interweb today and had to share!!!

So sick!


----------



## kroutbrner

JLazyH said:


> G 26 Everyday carry and a ball to shoot.


I do stippling and other custom grips. Did you do this yourself?


----------



## kroutbrner

trob_205 said:


> here are some of my glocks and some glocks i have done..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Custom Stipple Work - schupbachs' Photos | SmugMug


I do stippling as well. Good job and thanks for shareing!


----------



## m1ghtysauc3

Here's my Christmas present. Glock 19 Gen4, Ameriglo Pro Operator night sights, 3 mags (one which has a 2 round extension), butt plug, and Blackhawk holster. Life is good.


----------



## limaoscarlima

Here is my Gen3 Glock 19. Trijicon RMR07 6.5 MOA red dot, Streamlight TLR-2 light/laser, grip plug, home made grip enhancer, TSD Combat Systems RMR-capable slide with suppressor sights.

It's my first Glock but my second firearm. I also have a custom S&W AR-15.










I may swap the TLR-2 out for something a little more low profile now that I have the RMR on there, as the reflex sight makes the laser a little redundant.


----------



## VAMarine

limaoscarlima said:


> Here is my Gen3 Glock 19. Trijicon RMR07 6.5 MOA red dot, Streamlight TLR-2 light/laser, grip plug, home made grip enhancer, TSD Combat Systems RMR-capable slide with suppressor sights.
> 
> It's my first Glock but my second firearm. I also have a custom S&W AR-15.
> 
> I may swap the TLR-2 out for something a little more low profile now that I have the RMR on there, as the reflex sight makes the laser a little redundant.


Very cool. A word on the laser vs. red dot, there are still things that each can do that the other can't, but we can save that for another thread.

I've got a Glock out getting the work done and will probably opt for a Crimson Trace for it to go with the red dot.


----------



## mrrottndog

My G17 and G26 GEN 4's


----------



## SHOOT

and with one of my new Sigs, a 229 Dark Elite .357/.40 . . .


----------



## Glock37

before making it pretty again.


----------



## Ookami86

My moderately upgraded Gen 3 Glock 22


----------



## Aheadshot

my glock 17, 9x19mm, my wife gave me for a xmas gift.


----------



## stangdriver




----------



## DJ Niner

Oooh, the newest one. Want!

How are you liking it?


----------



## stangdriver

So far I have only put 150 rounds through it. Very happy with it.


----------



## Goldwing

technical boo-boo


----------



## Goldwing




----------



## berettatoter

Nice "stash" Goldwing! :smt1099


----------



## Goldwing

berettatoter said:


> Nice "stash" Goldwing! :smt1099


Thank you berettatoter! I have always liked the pics here that include a little bit of cutlery to accent the frame. The Kabar is a 1211 and of course the Buck is a 119. They are both as sharp as I can make them, so they are not just showpieces.

The Glocks are EDC and they get plenty of range time along with regular dry fire practice.

GW


----------



## DJ Niner

And what is wrong with Glock knives to go with your Glock pistols? Sawtooth or plain spine, your choice.


----------



## Goldwing

DJ Niner said:


> And what is wrong with Glock knives to go with your Glock pistols? Sawtooth or plain spine, your choice.
> 
> View attachment 1632


DJ, I had no idea that Glock made knives. If they are of the same quality as the Kabar and Buck in my pic, I will own one or two or several.

GW


----------



## DirtyDog

How about this:









No knives, just my wife.

Glock 41, TruGlo sights, TLR4 light/laser, Pyradmid trigger with 2lb springs, SilencerCo Osprey 45.


----------



## DJ Niner

goldwing said:


> DJ, I had no idea that Glock made knives. If they are of the same quality as the Kabar and Buck in my pic, I will own one or two or several.
> 
> GW


Like the Glock pistols, they're not for everyone. They are pretty tough, but not being a knife ex-spurt, I can't say how they'd stack-up to those other great blades. The Glock blade finish is some kind of paint/coating, so pride of ownership isn't high (once again, kind of like the pistols), but I've personally beat the hell out of one Glock knife, and bought the second one used (pre-beat-up by the previous owner), and they are both still going strong. Polymer handle/grip (of course), a strong magnet indicates they have a full or near-full tang, but sheath is....a bit weird, and the "look" is more like a field knife or bayonet. Price is very reasonable for a darn tough field knife (check Amazon for good deals on these).


----------



## Sgt Riggs

*Lispey's Glock 19 GEN 3 FDE*

My new Lispey's edition Glock 19 Gen 3...


----------



## MoMan

I've been told it is a factory finish, it is a different shade compared to any other FDE I've seen. Glock 19-Gen 4 FDE. I love this thing. It is my 1st Glock, but it just feels different than the other Glocks I tried to get comfortable with.


----------



## DJ Niner

A Gen3 and a Gen4 in full FDE! 

Nice choices, both of you!


----------



## Dominator

Heres my 19...has Meprotlight Tru-dot night sights, nothing else as this is my EDC. Its either in a Bianchi 100 pro or a Elite Surv nylon holster. For home defense I use a Insight Streamlight MX6.


----------



## Wyoming_1977

Here's my Gen 3 Glock 26:









Extended mag release, extended slide release, paint infill for factory engravings. Not pictured are the custom backplate with nubs to assist with racking the slide, or the assortment of Glock 17 factory mags with adapters to allow them to fit my 26 and give me an extra "finger" of grip.


----------



## MoMan

DJ Niner said:


> A Gen3 and a Gen4 in full FDE!
> 
> Nice choices, both of you!


Thanks DJ!!

Sgt Riggs... NICE looking Gen 3!!


----------



## stangdriver

at the range yesterday


----------



## ifithitu

Glock 17 9mm & Buck 119 USA.:smt1099


----------



## mark5019

just picked up this gen 4 g19


----------



## DJ Niner

Folks, stop with the off-topic and unflattering posts. 
If you want to stir the pot, do it on another website.


----------



## Wehtam1977

Here are my two Glocks. The top is a Glock 21 Gen 4 with Trijicon night sights. The bottom is a recent acquisition a Glock 30S bone stock.


----------



## mdm357sig

My little pocket rocket


----------



## berettatoter

Hey, I got one with a silver slide too!


----------



## NDMarksman

My favorite CCW recently upgraded ........ G43X


----------



## NDMarksman

It's an edc that does see some training time. Explains why I said "CCW" in the original post.


----------

